
Gilead antiviral drug remdesivir flops in first trial - balola
https://www.ft.com/content/0a4872d1-4cac-4040-846f-ce32daa09d99
======
maxharris
That report came from a leak that has been misinterpreted, says Gilead:
[https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/23/gilead-says-draft-of-
coronav...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/23/gilead-says-draft-of-coronavirus-
treatment-results-contain-inappropriate-characterization-and-are-
inconclusive.html)

------
somid3
It is bizarre the study was out of China and was temporarily posted on the
WHO’s website.

------
LorenPechtel
Amazing how drugs don't do so well when subjected to a proper trial.

~~~
HarryHirsch
2 out of 3 candidates fail in Phase II. We wish we could predict which ones
succeed, and still we can't. It's a complete mystery.

------
booosh
this is from an RCT. This data is way more powerful than compassionate use
data, those are so noisy that are almost impossible to see any signal.

